# Feeding gone wrong!!!



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I went to go feed my baby P's a few mins ago. I tossed in two pieces of shrimp and went to grab some pellets to toss in as well like I usually do after they eat all of the meat. I have or had 16 P's that I purchased at just under 1 inch and most of them are over 2 inches now and are starting to show some red coloring. I had a few that didn't seem to grow but I knew they were eating pellets just fine bio gold pellets and still didn't seem to grow. In the last couple of days the smaller ones seemed to finally be getting some length but tonight they got too bold and when the other P's frenzied for the shrimp they decided to as well. One was sliced in half instantly and my greediest P ran with the half he didn't have in his mouth and finished that one. Meanwhile the other P's are finishing the shrimp and one of the other small ones tried to swallow the last piece of shrimp and my larger P's did not like that and took a piece out of him when they tried to steal the shrimp. I know things like this happen but its just not fun to watch once you bond with your fish but I understand that is just part of owning P's. I managed to grab the one with a chunk taken out of him but I am not sure if he will make it. Here is a picture of what he looked like when I took him out of the tank it looks worse in person because his whole bottom jaw is gone.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea that does suck man.. I know what you mean about loosin sumpin, my sis just lost a horse today and I always went and messed with him.. Hope everything gets better man. You are right nice color in the fish expecially that small. You have any full tank shots??


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear man. I hope the one little guy survives! Keep us posted.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's the way it goes with juvie pygos.

If I want a tank full of pygos that I grow up from babies, I will order twice as many as I want to end up with just for that reason.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think that fish will be ok.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

The little guy didn't make it. Usually I would say that he could of lived but the injury was worse then it looked on camera.I could actually see all the way down his throat and he had a very hard time swimming and breathing before he passed. I did try to take a full tank shot but there are two problems one the tank doesnt fit in the frame of my camera and two im bad with pictures of tanks and everything looks blurry inside. Thats why I took a very quick picture of the fish when he was in the net because those type of pictures dont come out blurry on my camera luckily. Thanks for all the kind words though. I will keep trying to get a full tank shot for everyone.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. Yea mine comes out all blury inside the tank also. Well hopefully you wont suffer anymore losses.. Did you hatch your fish or just buy the fry? Id like to get another tank and set it up with shoal. Im not sayin I dont like my elong just think its cool to have a shoal and watch a frenzy till sumpin bad happens of course. Keep us updated on how big they are gettin!


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

damn' man, what a carnage! but it happens.

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I got them at about a inch some were just under a inch. Shoals are nice but I love a solo serra too lol kinda like the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

AS fan said:


> Thanks everyone. I got them at about a inch some were just under a inch. Shoals are nice but I love a solo serra too lol kinda like the grass is always greener on the other side.


thats why i have both!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi I managed to take a picture before my batter died this picture is from the 4th of september I just haven't been able to post it until now. I tried taking a full tank shot but I either got a reflection on the entire front of the tank or everything inside of it looks blurry. I wasn't able to get all of the fish in the picture but its enough to get a idea of how they are together. Anyways sorry for the low quality pic but I know some of you wanted to see the other P's that did make it so here you go. They have gotten more red in the past week but I haven't been able to get new batteries for the camera yet.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Is that all that you have now is a shoal of reds?? My Elong has that kind of rainbow look on him like your reds have. Is that just a juvie thing?? They look good and healthy I will tell you that one!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Is that all that you have now is a shoal of reds?? My Elong has that kind of rainbow look on him like your reds have. Is that just a juvie thing?? They look good and healthy I will tell you that one!


Yes, I only have reds right now thats not all of them in the photo just the ones that fit in the frame and sat still long enough for me to get a picture. The coloration of the reds varies greatly from fish to fish and some look the same as adults and others don't it depends on the lighting, health, genetics and developement of the fish. Thank you for noticing how healthy they are I spoil them with water changes and assorted diet.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I was just kinda wondering cuz my Elong is still a juvie but he has that kinda rainbow look to him when the lights are bright. Mine is so spoiled that he will only eat small chunks of stuff. I get a small silverside and he will carry it around for a while then swim up to me and spit it in my face. lol


----------

